# Utah Quail?



## #1DEER 1-I

With Utah beginning to get some fair herds of California and Gambel quail around the state, and now having Scaled Quail in the Upland Game Guide Book for 09-10, no season yet but apparently they are beginning to be planted in Utah right? My question is will Bobwhites be planted/transferred to Utah to start a population of those?


----------



## katorade

I hope those californians come to an abundants there a pretty little bird all quail are neat. Sorry didn't answer it but I hope they transplant the birds.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

katorade said:


> I hope those californians come to an abundants there a pretty little bird all quail are neat. Sorry didn't answer it but I hope they transplant the birds.


I agree quail are pretty neat little birds, maybe to add some more easier questions to answer and some information about quail to this thread let me ask these questions: Do California and Gambel's quail breed with each other and create a hybrid breed or do they pretty much breed with there own breed even if they live in the same area. Also are there any maps or could anyone tell me where the different species of quail are in Utah(gambles, california,scaled). Also what Kind of country do scaled quail live in?

Ya all of em' are pretty neat little birds:
Gambles








California's








Scaled








Bobwhites









One I would really like to see in Utah is the Mountain quail, I think its a really unique looking little bird:









Would be nice to have all these types here in Utah huntable in good quantities some day soon.

And then there's the least known quail "Mearns Quail" but they look a little weird compared to the others that look kinda neat.


----------



## InvaderZim

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Do California and Gambel's quail breed with each other and create a hybrid breed or do they pretty much breed with there own breed even if they live in the same area. Also are there any maps or could anyone tell me where the different species of quail are in Utah(gambles, california,scaled). Also what Kind of country do scaled quail live in?


Cali and Gambel's will breed and can produce what is called a hybrid. However, in Utah they live in fairly different habitats and parts of the state, so a true wild hybrid would be very rare.

There are a couple of maps to view on the _possible _distribution of quail in Utah, and remember not all areas highlighted on this map have quail populations, just sustainable habitat:

Cali Quail

Gambel's Quail

The UDWR has received several reports of scaled quail in southeastern Utah, but it is unknown if those birds are naturally occurring or if they are recently released captive birds. My best guess is that the birds are not naturally occurring, and the population will die out. While I've never been to south eastern Utah, Scaled quail require expansive grassland deserts and mild winters, not what I imagine Utah can provide.

Harsh winters most likely halt expansion of Gambel's quail in Utah as well, and heavy, prolonged snow cover in addition to predation would most likely kill off any attempts at Bobwhite or any other quail species introductions.

Still, very cool birds.

Now Himalayan Snow****...thats a different story, they could make it, and they're way cool.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Thanks for the maps. Also it would be cool if the DWR would make an effort to another Upland Game bird in Utah, I agree the Himalayan Snow **** could do good here, and for those who don't know what a HSC is here's a photo. 
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_UR6_hWgyQjQ/Si9aBlaoHVI/AAAAAAAAA58/K1610d3xEyY/s400/Himalayan_Snow_****.jpg


----------



## Skye Hansen

I would love to see the quail do good around here. I have seen a couple groups out in the wild and hope that becomes a more common event.


----------



## STEVO

I have a ton of Cali Quail around my house here in Taylorsville. There is actually a pair that has just barely had a new hatch. I thought it was a little late in the year for that?? :shock: You can see the parents & about 10 chicks running around in the grass. They are only about 2" tall :lol:


----------



## yozhik

Anybody know if there are huntable Valley Quail on the Wasatch front, may be in Utah county? Most places they are found are too close to civilization it seems.


----------



## katorade

yozhik said:


> Anybody know if there are huntable Valley Quail on the Wasatch front, may be in Utah county? Most places they are found are too close to civilization it seems.


I bet I maybe wrong but your gonna have to find them yourself. Not enough birds I wouldn't tell anyone where there at. IMo


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

I've been told by David Olsen the Upland Game guy that Bobwhite, scaled, and Gambel quail are not fit to have a thriving wild herd in Utah because of the harsh winters, my question back to this is: Then why does Colorado have hunts for all 3(bobwhite,scaled, and gambel)? There winters are as bad/worse than ours.


----------



## InvaderZim

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I've been told by David Olsen the Upland Game guy that Bobwhite, scaled, and Gambel quail are not fit to have a thriving wild herd in Utah because of the harsh winters, my question back to this is: Then why does Colorado have hunts for all 3(bobwhite,scaled, and gambel)? There winters are as bad/worse than ours.


Extreme south eastern CO, does have huntable populations of Bobwhites and Scalies.

But extreme eastern Co, is a low elevation plain; thriving agriculture, cottonwood bottomlands, and bunch grass dry prairie are great quail habitat. Not all CO is made up of the rockies.

Supposedly Gamels live in south central co, habitat much like extreme southern Utah. Beyond that they have not expanded.


----------

